# Araucana or something else..



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been reading here for a bit and decided yesterday to check out the local stock yard for my first chics. I have a small coop right now so wanted small chickens. I ended up bringing home 6 Araucana. The guy says his stock came from registered show birds at one point. Do you think he maybe meant ameracuanas or Easter Eggers? He said they lay rainbow eggs and went on to say blue and green eggs. They're bantams. Just curious what anyone would think of them.. Will be working on a bigger coop once our hay is in this season. I don't think they can be sexed yet but am really excited to find out what I have. There are 3 darker brown and 3 lighter chics.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have that coop! It's good for brooding chicks, and for quarantining sick or injured birds.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If the guy said blue and green eggs my bets would be that they are Easter Eggers.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

JC17, that's what I thought I would use it for.. Once I have something bigger, this one will still have it's uses for new chics, etc.. I probably should have waited, but once I get something in mind to do then there's no stopping it, lol. From what I have read Apyl, I think Easter Eggers also, though I read maybe that's just a general term. They have a tail and no cheeky things. It's confusing but I also read true Arucauna are rare. Regardless of what they really are I think I'll be happy with them.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah probably easter eggers if they have tails and no cheek tufts


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

They are Easter Eggers. Araucana are rumpless. Yours have muffs but doesn't look like beards yet, but they may come in later. Yours also have yellow legs/feet. 

I breed purebred Ameraucana. 

Araucana, Ameraucana, and Easter Egger are loosely used terms. One of my pet peeves personally, but I hear it so much now I'm almost immune. Hahaha 

Also, another important piece of information we need is where are you? In the US or other country? In the US Ameraucana and Araucana are opposite than in other countries.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in the US. The camera makes them look more yellow, but they're greyish blue.. especially on the darker chickens and really maybe only on the darkest bird is it noticeably bluish. I do think EE though. I just wanted to make sure for future reference that I don't pass them off as something they're not.


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Updating here. Do you see what I see.. I think I have 5 roosters and 1 hen, lol. Not the best pictures but they had getting out to run on their minds and not posing! Couldn't get them all but basically 5 have rather large combs and do a lot of chest bumping and the one seen in the first pic to the right is my docile lil henny. One has tried to crow.. he needs a lot of practice.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Very handsome boys! What are you going to do with them?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

What luck!


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Very handsome boys! What are you going to do with them?


I'm going to sell them hopefully. I can't keep that many roos. They're feisty.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

chicalot said:


> Updating here. Do you see what I see.. I think I have 5 roosters and 1 hen, lol. Not the best pictures but they had getting out to run on their minds and not posing! Couldn't get them all but basically 5 have rather large combs and do a lot of chest bumping and the one seen in the first pic to the right is my docile lil henny. One has tried to crow.. he needs a lot of practice.


Are they a cross of RIR and New Hampshire Red? They also have the fuzzy cheeks Luke araucana. I hope I helped a little.


----------

